# Intestinal Noises...Embarrasment and College



## xzanabarx

Hello. I am a 21 year old male student who is currently going to college... and who really dislikes going to class. I have had several experiences in the past regarding loud bowel noises (like if I had passed gas only it was internal, but sounded like if it was external). I'm pretty sure I have IBS-C since I have had constipation on and off for years now.I think all of this started back when I was in 10th grade when I drank some milk during the morning break and about 30 minutes after that, my stomach started making really loud noises, that I had to go to the nurses office. I remember that on that day I went to restroom and tried to pass gas and burp trying to make the noises stop, but to no avail.The symptoms went away after I stopped drinking milk and eating other dairy products and after I stopped drinking soda as well. And then a few months after I graduated I started college and the symptoms returned and were so severe that I actually dropped out of college for a while and took a position at a super market gathering the shopping carts where no one would hear my noisy intestines.Now I am back in college and I still have these noises that come and go as the please (_they usually happen in the frontal region of my stomach and sound like a gurgling noise there, but then they move to my intestines and it sounds like I farted, or sometimes they even make a high pitched whistling sound_), which really makes going to class a nightmare. I can't even get any sleep, because I keep thinking what my bowel noises will be like. I have tried almost every OTC product on the market, from Gas-X to Metamucil, trying to hopefully cleanse out my digestive system but nothing seems to work. I've also noticed that I get really bad bowel noises after eating, which is why I normally skip breakfast and just eat very little so that I won't have any embarrassing situations throughout class. I'm generally afraid to eat anything past 3:00 PM, since I feel that the food won't digest and I won't be able to have a BM in the morning. It's generally hard for me to have a normal bowel movement, I will go to the bathroom but I feel as though I didn't finish and the noises return again. Is that normal for people with IBS-C?Is there anything I can do to stop the noises? I have tried to wear layered clothing, sitting in the back of the class, drinking a lot of water, eating less large meals, but nothing seems to help!


----------



## xxvicky3090xx

xzanabarx said:


> Hello. I am a 21 year old male student who is currently going to college... and who really dislikes going to class. I have had several experiences in the past regarding loud bowel noises (like if I had passed gas only it was internal, but sounded like if it was external). I'm pretty sure I have IBS-C since I have had constipation on and off for years now.I think all of this started back when I was in 10th grade when I drank some milk during the morning break and about 30 minutes after that, my stomach started making really loud noises, that I had to go to the nurses office. I remember that on that day I went to restroom and tried to pass gas and burp trying to make the noises stop, but to no avail.The symptoms went away after I stopped drinking milk and eating other dairy products and after I stopped drinking soda as well. And then a few months after I graduated I started college and the symptoms returned and were so severe that I actually dropped out of college for a while and took a position at a super market gathering the shopping carts where no one would hear my noisy intestines.Now I am back in college and I still have these noises that come and go as the please (_they usually happen in the frontal region of my stomach and sound like a gurgling noise there, but then they move to my intestines and it sounds like I farted, or sometimes they even make a high pitched whistling sound_), which really makes going to class a nightmare. I can't even get any sleep, because I keep thinking what my bowel noises will be like. I have tried almost every OTC product on the market, from Gas-X to Metamucil, trying to hopefully cleanse out my digestive system but nothing seems to work. I've also noticed that I get really bad bowel noises after eating, which is why I normally skip breakfast and just eat very little so that I won't have any embarrassing situations throughout class. I'm generally afraid to eat anything past 3:00 PM, since I feel that the food won't digest and I won't be able to have a BM in the morning. It's generally hard for me to have a normal bowel movement, I will go to the bathroom but I feel as though I didn't finish and the noises return again. Is that normal for people with IBS-C?Is there anything I can do to stop the noises? I have tried to wear layered clothing, sitting in the back of the class, drinking a lot of water, eating less large meals, but nothing seems to help!


Hello,I can totally sympathise you on. Ive just started uni and to be honest it has been a struggle, I have to also think the night before about how long my classes are, what the room is like, where I can sit etc so that I feel most comfortable.Thw worst thing is when my class mates say "sit over here" and its a seat right in the middle between two people. This makes me really uncomfortable and my symtoms worst! and its hard to come up with an explanation why i'd rather sit by myself and in a particular seat. I like to sit (if I can) right at the back at the end.With helping the noises, I always have a bottle of water with me, which, If I get really bad stomach pains I have a slip and it helps a lil. By no I understand your situation! and my noises havent gone away much. I take immodium plus every morning whihc helps the noises but the pain no.Hope you find the answers you need







sorry I couldn't help more!


----------



## peggy22

I know all too well what you are going through. I get sooooo upset in class, that I want to literally scream! My friend sits next to me and is super sweet and supportive but it doesn't matter. All I know is that when I am in class I want my stomach to shut up. My class is only two hours and I am constantly looking at my watch. I have actually started having panic attacks because of the growling and grumbling. I am completely fine in social situations when I know there is going to be some noise at least but in a small college classroom with about 20-30 students, I am going crazy. The worst part is, is that to leave the classroom I have to walk to the front of the room and go out the door. Sometimes I don't even show up, or show up late or leave early. It has truly taken a toll on my schooling. I think part of it is just the fear of not being able to leave, or to have to go in front of everyone to leave. I really like the class but I just go crazy in there. I take GasX before going to class and it semi helps but not really. I have just started bringing in a water bottle with me to class to make noise. Ha that sounds crazy, I imagine myself crinkling it like a kid but that's not what I do. I casually tap my feet, tap my pencil, shake my leg, or tap the water bottle.... my teacher probably thinks I'm on drugs or seriously bored but I have to try and drown out the noise cause I am so aware of it. I just read an article on Webmd that said that people who have IBS are hypersensitive to sounds and bowel movements of any kind. I would totally agree. It's gotten to the point that if I hear someone else's stomach I still get nervous and more aware of my own. I am going to try Digestive Advantage Gas Defense Formula, someone talked about it on another posting, and see if that helps. Not to complain any further but... to make matters worse, I know stress plays a huge role in how our stomach acts, well... tomorrow I have an exam. I am so dreading it. I always hurry through it and can barely breath. Last time we had one I literally had to leave the room and put cold water on my face. I contemplated going to the health center and asking for a sedative, I was going that crazy over it. It's funny now to think that something that can sound so trivial can make you want to jump out a window but I highly doubt I'll be laughing tomorrow. Sometimes I can do deep breathing and relaxation techniques to help ease the anxiety but nothing has yet taken away the constant gassy feeling I get, with noise. I don't worry too much when I am somewhere where there is at least a low rumble but when it's quiet, I get really stressed. At least when there is lecture there is some noise of at least the teacher talking but when it's an exam...







oy, I have a hard time. Wish me luck. I obviously know I can do it because I've done it before but there is no rationality when you are feeling the way I do before entering class. I sympathize with you and everyone on here. I have had gastrointestinal problems since I was young; I was hoping they would go away when I got older, not worse.


----------



## searching4answers

It's not as big of deal to other ppl as you think. Everyone just thinks you're hungry all the time and maybe it's a little weird. But think about it, before you were aware of all this stomach stuff, would you have assumed it was anything else but hunger noises either? Nope, because until you've gone through it you are clueless to any other answer. When ppl ask me about the noises if im hungry or something, i dont feel like explaining so i just say "yes, im freaking starving, i didn't pack a lunch today" or something to that effect like i forgot to eat breakfast or didnt have time to or whatever.


----------



## Agent Anxious

I recently had gotten embarrassed at a cafe. I was there to have lunch with my husband and all of a sudden my stomach started making noises. I just pretended it wasn't happening but inside I was so embarrassed. I do like the idea of saying its because I am hungry, I didn't think of that before.


----------



## peggy22

I found this website online; I was looking for who knows what on Amazon, saw this ladies book which led to me finding her website. It's called ../diet/ I think your guys should check it out. It was super helpful and I plan on trying many of her techniques and using her advice. I think I am going to try the hypnotherapy if I can find a reputable doctor in my area and see how that goes. In the last few days I have learned a lot and tried many techniques before my exam and they reallllly helped. On my drive before class I did major deep breathing and positive thinking. I read that IBS may be a brain-gut disorder so that some people may have to retrain their brains to think certain ways, many, including myself probably, need hypnotherapy but since I haven't met with one yet and hello... I needed the help yesterday, I really tried to do some major positive thinking; I'm talking before I even opened my eyes in the morning. You should also check out this site, ../shop/books/hypnoibs.asp#listen. They say yoga helps too so I started that today and am joining a yoga club. I refuse to let this rule my life. No time like the present to start making a new start.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Peggy,The book and info you refer to can be very helpful - here is some more info -The IBS Audio Program for hypnotherapy for IBS that you mention that is in her book has been discussed on this BB since 1998 and has helped many people with the brain-gut aspects of IBS. You can do this program in the privacy of your own home via CD or MP3 - it is the same one as dicussed on the website and book you refer to, but was offered on this website first. In order for hypnotherapy to be effective the protocol needs to be gut-directed or gut-specific - it is sometimes difficult to find a therapist in person trained in an IBS protocol. The IBS Audio Program has had very positive clinical trials and used by many on this BB, and you dont have to leave your house or find a therapist - and it is much cheaper - the whole program is less than one in-person session.If you have any questions, please feel free to ask - I am happy to help! You can also find out more info here: http://www.ibscds.com and you can also call 877-898-2539 too. This is the primary source; amazon and the other sites are affiliates.The vast majority of folks who use the program have been helped - I speak to many folks who have IBS and have been able to reduce or even eliminate IBS symptoms and the brain-gut connection - so there is hope!Take care!


----------



## thePIXEL

This has happened to me too many times in college, worst thing was my class only had 4 people plus a teacher. Honestly, most the time I don't think they realized, it may set your mind at ease a little. I asked my friends a couple of times and they said they didn't hear anything, but to me it sounded awful, like an internal fart (lol). I do sympathize with you a lot, it really is so embarrassing. As I have IBS-D the thing which stopped the noises was going to the loo. Sorry I can't help you there


----------



## Mairéad

Hey!I'm an 18 year old girl and I have this problem too.







I think it probably is louder to us than to the people around us. Sometimes I wonder how everyone in the room isn't looking at me! I've developed a kind of social anxiety just because of this. I suggest getting some acupuncture. I get it in my ears and it really relaxes me and lets me put things into perspective for a while so I can think about how to deal with when I'm nervous/anxious. Being anxious makes these noises so much worse so try and relax a bit.


----------



## IBSOMG

Hi, I'm in college too! This happened to my this wednesday, during my chemistry exam. I'm trying to focus on my exam and all of a sudden my stomach starts making loud gurgling noises. I was so focused on my stomach nosies I wanted to run out of my exam in embarrassment. I took all of my strength to stay and finish my exam. Thankfully I survived, but I feel like these incidents mess with my psyche. These episodes only heighten my anxiety. So i can completely feel your pain and i know what you're going through.


----------



## CinMari

I definitely understand the embarrassment. My abdomen loves to make noises and even those really loud noises that make it sound like you're passing gas but really aren't. I always do my best to sit next to the door, even though some classes aren't exactly designed the way I'd like them to be lol. It really is embarrassing but at the same I have no control over it so, I'm not going to let that stop me from getting my education. And I try to look at it as I'm sure I'm not the only one in the entire class who doesn't have bowel issues. I mean yeah it's embarrassing no doubt, but I don't really have any friends in university so I figure I'm probably not going to see them again once classes finishes so oh well.It's hard to be positive and to not think so much about what's going on in your head and what others may be thinking of you. I'm always inside my head but I do my best not to think negatively about myself and wndering if people think I'm weird or gross or whatever. You won't be able to live or find happiness that way.


----------



## mfrm

Hi, I'm a 20 year old female and I am in my second year of college. From reading all your posts I feel slightly relieved that I'm not the only one with something like this!I've just been diagnosed with IBS about a month ago but these noises have been happening since I was about 15! It started when I was in after school study and my stomach made a noise and since then I was paranoid it was going to happen again. It got to a point were I just didn't go to school for a couple of months and started to get very anxious I could barely leave my house! It got better after a while for about a year but this year it has come back and it is absolute torture. I can't sit in lectures anymore and have barely attended college this semester! its almost as if my stomach has been pumped up and all the air is moving around inside my intestines making really loud 'internal fart' noise. I get so anxious about this that I feel as if all the gas is just going to burst out and I would be really embarrassed. I feel as if I have to struggle to keep it all in and then I just leave the lecture but as soon as I leave it is almost gone. I've tried taking motillium and immodium type medications but nothing seems to totally get rid of the problem. I was recently thinking of dropping out of college and doing an online course.


----------



## peggy22

It has been a long time since I have been on here. I spent all Christmas trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with me. It was finally suggested to me by a friend to try going gluten free. I will say, I was almost hesitant at first to bother even trying because my tests all came back normal from my upper gi but I tried it for two full weeks, I was nearly 100% better. I do take ginger tablets and probiotics and they help as well but I am 100% off my gi medication. I am not saying everyone should get off their medicine and try it but I think it is worth not only asking your doctor about, but also trying the diet yourself. Try it for a week, with you medicine if you must, which I know, you really must. I was too scared to get off my medicine until after the two weeks were up and felt a little safer. I went back to my GI doctor and told her about it. She wanted to do a blood test on me but that would require going back on gluten. I ate gluten for one day and was soooo sick, my stomach started growling and I started skipping classes again. I told her I will take the test in the summer but no way am I going through that again during the semester. I really really encourage everyone to look into it. I also recommend Elizabeth Hasselback's book as well if it does work for you, it helped me tremendously. I no longer have my stomach acting like a jerk unless it's because of something I ate. IBS is something that doctors often misdiagnose Celiac or gluten intolerance for. I think it is helpful to know that even if you are not diagnosed with Celiac, meaning all blood work comes back normal, the only real way to see if gfree is right for you and will help is by giving up all forms of gluten for at least two weeks. Here is a very helpful website...http://www.gfreediet.com/I hope this helps some of you and please please please try it. I wish I would have years ago. I miss my bread like no other but to not have terrible stomach pains and constant growling is so worth giving it up. Gluten is not only wheat, please check out her site and other gfree sites to get more info.


----------



## searching4answers

If it's people you don't know that well it's easier to just say you're hungry because you missed breakfast or whatever. That usually shuts them up or not question you're noises. Because unless they've dealt with a stomach condition, why would they think it was anything else but hunger noises? Then if they offer you something to eat, just say no thanks you will be eating when you get home bc you have food waiting there or leftovers or whatever.However, if you're with someone you know very well like a best friend of years or a relationship of years, then it makes sense to at some point when you are alone hanging out at your house or theirs to tell them it's your stomach condition that makes your stomach make noises. You dont need to go into detail. This is just so next time they will just ask a short "are you hungry or is it just stomach noises" and you reply stomach noises. then they say "oh okay" and it's left at that. There problem solved.


----------



## iknoudo

xzanabarx said:


> Hello. I am a 21 year old male student who is currently going to college... and who really dislikes going to class. I have had several experiences in the past regarding loud bowel noises (like if I had passed gas only it was internal, but sounded like if it was external). I'm pretty sure I have IBS-C since I have had constipation on and off for years now.I think all of this started back when I was in 10th grade when I drank some milk during the morning break and about 30 minutes after that, my stomach started making really loud noises, that I had to go to the nurses office. I remember that on that day I went to restroom and tried to pass gas and burp trying to make the noises stop, but to no avail.The symptoms went away after I stopped drinking milk and eating other dairy products and after I stopped drinking soda as well. And then a few months after I graduated I started college and the symptoms returned and were so severe that I actually dropped out of college for a while and took a position at a super market gathering the shopping carts where no one would hear my noisy intestines.Now I am back in college and I still have these noises that come and go as the please (_they usually happen in the frontal region of my stomach and sound like a gurgling noise there, but then they move to my intestines and it sounds like I farted, or sometimes they even make a high pitched whistling sound_), which really makes going to class a nightmare. I can't even get any sleep, because I keep thinking what my bowel noises will be like. I have tried almost every OTC product on the market, from Gas-X to Metamucil, trying to hopefully cleanse out my digestive system but nothing seems to work. I've also noticed that I get really bad bowel noises after eating, which is why I normally skip breakfast and just eat very little so that I won't have any embarrassing situations throughout class. I'm generally afraid to eat anything past 3:00 PM, since I feel that the food won't digest and I won't be able to have a BM in the morning. It's generally hard for me to have a normal bowel movement, I will go to the bathroom but I feel as though I didn't finish and the noises return again. Is that normal for people with IBS-C?Is there anything I can do to stop the noises? I have tried to wear layered clothing, sitting in the back of the class, drinking a lot of water, eating less large meals, but nothing seems to help!


I share your pain. I have been in Junior College for 2 semesters now, and I have had to miss 2 classes b/c of my constant need to go to the bathroom. I know how it feels to be taking a test or have a speaker and all of the sudden anything anyone can hear is your stomach "farting" from the inside. It is terrible. The only thing I can suggest is to take short classes or classes that you are able to walk around in, that might give the gas a chance to move to where it wants to be. And if you haven't already tried, over-the-counter gas pills like gas-x or beano might help. They seem to help me. I know how hard it is when your stomach controls your every day life. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hassan

I completely understand what you guys are expressing..

I have tried these two things and they helped

1- The charcoal Pills - you can get it from amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Braggs-Medicinal-Charcoal-tablets-pack/dp/B001DZVPVO

It is also safe to use as it is a natural ingredient.

2- drinking lemon water- I just squeeze lemon on a glass of water and have it with food whenever I am outside

Lemon is known of absorbing the gases inside the digestion system

Hope that helps !

Please leave a feedback if that made the symptoms any better


----------



## Jscript56

After years of suffering, I think I have finally turned the problem around, through a number of solutions. Here is the combination that worked for me, in order roughly of importance, with the most helpful and powerful solution at the front (which I actually discovered toward the end of my long struggle):

1. avoid caffeine. I heard from a temp we had at work about her digestive problems, and how her father who was a doctor explained to her that she needed to stop drinking coffee (and he actually said alcohol as well but for me that is not an issue). Not drinking coffee (including decaf surprisingly), and not eating chocolate, and not drinking soda or other sources of caffeine (not that I drank soda) completely changed my life. However, at that point I was already doing the other steps below, but I know from experience that this item is the most important for me. I thought it would be painful to quit, but I actually experienced no withdrawal (and felt calmer besides). I drank a lot of herbal tea (which is caffeine free). And I can still drink coffee on the weekends if I don't have plans. Whenever I read about giving up caffeine I had always thought, "there's no way," but I recommend trying it to anyone reading this thread.

2. find a breakfast and lunch routine that work for you and don't cause noises. For me, breakfast is yogurt with some nuts, seeds, and frozen blueberries. I don't eat more than that. If I get hungry before lunch, and I often do, I eat a small citrus fruit (not an entire orange, which is too much fiber). For lunch, I go to a place that has a salad bar and, using one of the smaller containers, choose cottage cheese, salad greens, sunflower seeds, cranberries, small amount of carrots and such--avoiding beans and too much broccoli.

3. allow 12 hours between your last meal at night and your next meal the next day. Some days this means I eat my breakfast at work. I don't know why, but this rule helps me a lot.

4. avoid liquids for a short while after eating. Also avoid eating when you know that it will provoke an "attack" of noise.

5. at dinner, a trick I found that works for me is to drink a glass of red wine, not eating anything until I've almost drank the entire glass. Somehow, this really settles down the involuntary muscles of the digestive tract.

6. keep as regular a schedule and routine as possible. Other aspects of your life, such as good sleep, exercise, and taking care of business and avoiding stress really will help this trouble area of your life.

7. plan a little time after lunch for a walk, when you can avoid being around people. For me, I know noises can occur after lunch.

One final comment is that it will probably take time. One thing is that you are gradually improving your intestinal bacteria. Another is that you are learning to manage the issue. The steps above worked for me, and you will find what works for you, in time. Just stay dilligent and hopeful.


----------



## mikheilsgeo

Hi All.

I suffered from this condition for nearly 5 years. After I recovered I created a blog about the process that I went through. You can check it out if you want. It might be of some help.

Good luck to all of you.

http://stomachnoises.blogspot.com/


----------

